# Haunted House Fundraiser Pitman, NJ



## boozers22

Hello Friends,



My name is Jon Martin and for the past eight years I’ve had a haunted house at my house. It is very large scale and very professional in nature. I do not charge to go through but I do request a can food donation to enter (not required though). Last year we raised over 1000 cans of food and over 800 people came through. The food gets donated to the Pitman Food Pantry and the Camden Rescue Mission. Last year the Gloucester County Times and the Pitman Today both did articles on me and it really got the word out. I would like to double the amount of canned food items this year. As we all know there is a very large need now. Please contact me at [email protected] and you can visit my web page for pictures of past haunts at New Page 1 . You can also reach me by phone 609-280-8786. Thanks Jon

If you would like to volunteer for acting, set up please contact me. 

This year’s event will be October 29, 30, & 31 from 6:30pm to 9:30pm

We are located at 155 Esplanade Ave, Pitman, NJ 08071.


----------

